# # 2 square tip klein screwdriver



## famous (Jul 26, 2013)

Does it fit breakers


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, the breakers that have a square are #2. The square in 6-32 receptacles screws are usually #1.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My American friends are finally learning how gratifying a good screw is.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

...except real electricians call them 6, 8 and 10 - green, red and black.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> ...except real old electricians call them 6, 8 and 10 - green, red and black.


fify


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes in Canada a red Robertson (or a number 2 square for Americans lol) fits in most panels. I know for sure in square D and cutler hammer commander panels it does


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

99cents said:


> ...except real electricians call them 6, 8 and 10 - green, red and black.


Except those are screw sizes which can have different head sizes and Robertson sizes.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> _...except real old electricians call them 6, 8 and 10 - green, red and black._
> .





stuiec said:


> fify


Did you mean real electricians or old electricians?:laughing:


----------



## famous (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Man these Canadiens sure love their L7s.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

uconduit said:


> Man these Canadiens sure love their L7s.


Educate me, what's a L7.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> Educate me, what's a L7.


Put an L and a 7 together and it's supposed to represent a square. More accurately, it represents the supposed square bit you get on cheap Chinese screwdrivers.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L7_(band)


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> Put an L and a 7 together and it's supposed to represent a square. More accurately, it represents the supposed square bit you get on cheap Chinese screwdrivers.


Duhh
Or the cheap screws


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't buy the klien. Their screwdriver quality has gone down, but the square tips seem especially bad. I've been happy with my Wera


----------

